# What happened to the notion of "sexual objectification"?



## Iwasamwillbe (Feb 22, 2020)

It used to be _huge_ in the feminist-socjus political spheres in the late 2000s and early 2010s, but now I never once hear about it.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Feb 22, 2020)

Bitches wanna get laid.


----------



## Christ Cried (Feb 22, 2020)

What I've always found strange is the feminist fixation on glorifying sex workers while simultaneously demonizing their customers.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah, I've been thinking about that too lately. I used to hear from feminists about sexual objectification all the time but now it's almost completely been erased from their talking points. Granted I do hear it every now and again on rare occasion but not often enough to be as noticeable as it once was. I think it has a lot to do with LGBTQ becoming so fetishized over the last decade.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Feb 22, 2020)

@Judge Holden, @It's HK-47, and @Jaimas, I've always loved your longposts. Do you have an explanation for this?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't know what planet you guys are living on because throwing a shit fit if any game or comic female character shows a bit of skin is still very much a thing feminists still whine about.

Their latest crusade has been going against sexy in anime.




Christ Cried said:


> What I've always found strange is the feminist fixation on glorifying sex workers while simultaneously demonizing their customers.



Or glorifying sex workers but throwing a shit fit if a drawing or polygon model shows "skin"


----------



## Jarolleon (Feb 22, 2020)

They won on that front, now nearly every woman in media is as frumpy as they are so they bitch about other things.


----------



## special need's H20 (Feb 22, 2020)

You know I never understood this talking point doesn't male sexuality already objectify women so to speak?


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> @Judge Holden, @It's HK-47, and @Jaimas, I've always loved your longposts. Do you have an explanation for this?



Can't speak for the others but I always endeavor to make my posts either entertaining and/or informative. I'm an old bastard with a broad knowledge base so if anything of value comes from it, that's why. If you enjoy my pointless rambling, so much the better.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Feb 22, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> Can't speak for the others but I always endeavor to make my posts either entertaining and/or informative. I'm an old bastard with a broad knowledge base so if anything of value comes from it, that's why. If you enjoy my pointless rambling, so much the better.


Yeah, but do you have an idea as to why "sexual objectification" fell by the wayside recently?


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Yeah, but do you have an idea as to why "sexual objectification" fell by the wayside recently?



@lolwut bribed some Vice staffers with a tanker truck loaded with tequila and got them to write articles about sex with fruit.


----------



## lolwut (Feb 22, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> @lolwut bribed some Vice staffers with a tanker truck loaded with tequila and got them to write articles about sex with fruit.


I would _never _fuck a Vice staffer. Might still have a couple of Cosmo writers in my basement, though.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 22, 2020)

It's been relabeled as being "empowering" so it's okay now.

Except for anything that can replace women, like anime vtubers. Then that's objectification.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 22, 2020)

Fell off the wayside for more "important" concepts and notions, such as supporting sex workers, Harry Potter, and other bullshit.


----------



## Trapitalism (Feb 22, 2020)

They still exist. They call these kinds "TERFs".


----------



## Saffronette (Feb 22, 2020)

It seems like terms such as "sexual objectification" or "over sexualization" are used in order as a means to control certain types of media like anime and video games. It's usually women obsessed with gay porn that tend to whine about it though.


----------



## sadstuck (Feb 22, 2020)

Everyone got addicted to porn, so there's no use fighting against it now.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 22, 2020)

sadstuck said:


> Everyone got addicted to porn, so there's no use fighting against it now.



Or rather women realized they can get free money by just posting pictures of themselves objectifying themselves online.

Which is why anime vtubers are making them froth at the mouth.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Feb 22, 2020)

I just heard this term in my class last week that's also 95% female as they discussed a scene in the book we're reading where the teenage protagonist admits to fawning over Deanna Troi from TNG and his uncle's wife's breasts because he's a teenage boy going through puberty.

It hasn't gone away, at least not in English college classes.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 22, 2020)

They switched tactics and started calling it "the male gaze".

It's basically the same thing, but it shits on men more directly.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 22, 2020)

It seems like it's a problem of women objectifying their bodies for men, but it's no problem if they do it themselves.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 22, 2020)

Christ Cried said:


> What I've always found strange is the feminist fixation on glorifying sex workers while simultaneously demonizing their customers.



What you're observing is various people speaking from different schools of feminist thought without acknowledging that the other schools exist.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Feb 23, 2020)

as long as we get scantily clad men too, it's equality


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Feb 23, 2020)

It didn't really go away, they just talk about it in broader terms instead. You'll still hear the same general message when they complain about video games, anime, movies etc. Its just slightly less noticeable because they arent using the blatant terminology that stuck out like a sore thumb. It's probably intentional tbh, because as soon as people heard things like "objectification" it was a pretty obvious indicator that they were not to be taken seriously since the average person just wanted to see a little tiddie.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 24, 2020)

Maybe Anita Sarkeesian killed it. She exaggerated it to such an extent that maybe people just ended up thinking "wait, THAT's what I'm supporting? No thanks!"


----------



## Manah (Feb 24, 2020)

It depends on the angle.

Some still haven't given up (generally the TERF, old school types).

For the ultra progressives, when the troon crowd started appearing most likely. Those people fucking LOVE to talk about how they're sexless brainless bimbos uwu in any context whatsoever, so it's a no-no to talk about it like it's bad.

The issue is really when all women in mainstream media are portrayed as something you want to fuck over all other character traits. It's still an issue and all but it has, slowly, started to get to be less of one. Possibly because of that it's less at the forefront of people's minds. That's my best guess, I'm not a sociologist or anything.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 24, 2020)

The simple answer is that it's no longer necessary. Modern films, shows, comics and western video games embraced the idea of sexual objectification and, as a result, women appearing in them change from looking hot and showing skin to being at best mediocre+ and dressing like a Muslim.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 24, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> They switched tactics and started calling it "the male gaze".
> 
> It's basically the same thing, but it shits on men more directly.



I never got that phrase. It's like saying that men being attracted to women in a sexual way is abnormal. It distracts people from the actual point they're trying to make.


----------



## Pencil N5B (Feb 24, 2020)

I thought it was still a pretty consistent thing.
I can't remember specific examples but I feel like I've seen it pop up a bit recently unless i'm getting my memories mixed up.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 24, 2020)

Christ Cried said:


> What I've always found strange is the feminist fixation on glorifying sex workers while simultaneously demonizing their customers.


Why? It's a pro women anti men movement. It fits.



Dom Cruise said:


> Their latest crusade has been going against sexy in anime.



Because it's competition for women who have nothing else to offer than subpar sex.





Overcast said:


> I never got that phrase. It's like saying that men being attracted to women in a sexual way is abnormal.




Just like they say that boy scouts, air conditioning or drunk men and women hooking up is abnormal.
Or that they say focusing all money and resources getting women into STEM and army, or killing their unborn babies is normal.

You can't really count on feminists to define normalcy for you.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Feb 24, 2020)

As a lot of these millennial roasties have entered their 30s and become leathery, they have become less enticing to national publications. Thus, they can stew in their bitterness on twitter in obscurity.


----------



## AGreatDipAtAFairPrice (Feb 24, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> They switched tactics and started calling it "the male gaze".
> It's basically the same thing, but it shits on men more directly.


They've been saying that for decades now. It makes men sound entirely culpable, because a woman can never bear responsibility for anything. So many women dress like SKANKS yet its the fault of the sinister "male gaze" that they get oggled. 

Islam...right about women?


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Mar 5, 2020)

Just look at it like how Second Wave Feminism looked at marriage compared to today. Second Wave view it as literal slavery and torture, keeping women in gilded cages. Now marriage is absolutely tanking, lo and behold men really dont care on average but women do. Now suddenly its okay to want to be married, even wanting to be the strong matriarchal influence in the home can be seen as downright feminist. In the 1970-80s? Fuck No.

Especially on college campuses today, all the fear mongering about rape, STDs and tranny bathrooms is scaring away any male attention that the girls on campus want to have so the narrative has to change. I remember seeing Cosmo and such publications talking about how bereft the college dating scene has become for women. Online and workplace relationships are also declining. This is making women sad. So feminism has had to reduce this line of thought so as to not be blamed as to why everything relationship or sex wise is so fucked up right now. We didnt scare people into being mousey panic machines, we support women being loud and proud about sex! See?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 5, 2020)

Onlyfans, bruh. 

No, seriously though, it's still a thing, but it's not interesting. Not that it was particularly interesting, but it used to grab slushfeed headlines because it drew traffic. All feminism coverage is ebb and flow, and all sex coverage has to go with what's most popular at the moment. And then there was another wave of "reclaiming sexuality" that came in from the minority groups that power pop culture. Cardi B, late-stage Nikki Minaj, TikTok thots, Fashion Nova, the explosion of "celebrity" makeup palates, even Taylor Swift participates by copying beat for beat every single thing Beyonce does edited for middle-aged white women. Also, maybe its because there hasn't been a huge nudes leak in a while (not counting the onlyfans, which again is sex-work adjacent, so it's different). The last time this was a thing, it was after The Fappening. Because the battle of "DOANT LOOK" was lost before it started, the next path of least resistance is to rehash the objectification angle. But everyone still got those J Law nuts off, 
so


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 5, 2020)

Men get objectified more, now. So it's even.

As long as it's equality, it's equality. Give us ALL the man booty. But don't get mad about woman booty while demanding man booty. That's hypocrisy.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 5, 2020)

Overcast said:


> I never got that phrase. It's like saying that men being attracted to women in a sexual way is abnormal. It distracts people from the actual point they're trying to make.


It makes more sense in a cinematographic context, where a director is assuming a straight male audience, and thus focuses the camera's attention on a female character's physical attributes, like her bust or her rear. It could even be an in-character thing, where we see from the perspective of a male checking out an attractive female character. Outside of that specific context, it makes zero sense, as it's nothing more than shaming men for having a sex drive.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 5, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> It makes more sense in a cinematographic context, where a director is assuming a straight male audience, and thus focuses the camera's attention on a female character's physical attributes, like her bust or her rear. It could even be an in-character thing, where we see from the perspective of a male checking out an attractive female character. Outside of that specific context, it makes zero sense, as it's nothing more than shaming men for having a sex drive.



In that case, you might as well shame women for being into stuff like those romance novels with guys that have well defined bodies.

Sex sells. It always has been, and always will be.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but being someone who is fairly religious (Christian to be exact), let me see if I can explain what some of the problems of this issue are coming from this point of view (please don't hate on me for my beliefs).

Basically, by freely indulging in things like hyper-sexualized images and pornography, you are essentially putting up a huge block between yourself and your morality, be it your relationship to God, feelings and expectations towards women, it tends to invoke feelings of shame and guilt over looking at naked people, and more than anything, viewing pornography is essentially the equivalent in your mind of adultery. Even if its a fictional or drawn character, that's still not good, as you are now feeling these sorts of things towards drawings instead of people, and your still committing the sin of lust of the flesh over spirituality, as this describes better than me.I know this all seems extremely harsh, but that's basically what is taught. Heck, just reading the Bible and constantly praying isn't gonna stop one from constantly choosing to look up things like nudity on the internet. It requires one to actually make a conscious choice to do better and look away from this sort of stuff. By unrepentantly indulging in it, you're cutting yourself away from God's salvation and teachings. This explains it better than I can. As does this.

Essentially, by continuing to engage in porn, your cutting yourself from God and dirtying your soul, and in essence, putting the flesh over the mind. "7 Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. 8 For he who sows to his flesh will of the flesh reap corruption, but he who sows to the Spirit will of the Spirit reap everlasting life." - Galatians 6:7-8.  Rather than this, "Whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable--if anything is excellent or praiseworthy--think about such things." - Philippians 4:8.

Now granted,with all that I have said, I myself am not as uptight about this sort of stuff. Personally, I do believe that constant habitual viewing of porn and the like is not good and is something one definitely needs to turn away from. But the real problem is when this sort of stuff starts to become a habit. We all essentially have our desires and find certain things attractive. Heck, it's actually shown to be healthy for one to masturbate, as it can relieve stress, help you sleep better, and yes, also feel pleasure. So I don't believe that feeling attracted to hyper-sexualized characters or even the occasional viewing of naked people is bad. Heck, the Bible itself contains many acts of sex and nudity in it.

The problem is when you turn this into a habit, and let it completely control your life, or for that matter, make you unsatisfied with actual relationships, be them sexual or not. Just like with smoking or alcoholism, you gotta not let this stuff take control of you, and acknowledge that such things are fiction, and can't be a replacement for actual loving relationships. So I personally view it as the same as I do with any other questionably aspect in media and the like. I may not agree with the concept constantly getting all the attention it gets, as it can severely damage both your mental health and spiritual relationships, be they with God or others, but it all depends on whether or not you let it control your life, or if you can acknowledge the problematic aspects of it. This breaks it down better.

And yes, this applies to both genders, something that a lot of these ultra feminists don't seem to understand.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 7, 2020)

Incels, that's what happened, and feminists showed how extremely hypocrite they are.
Make no mistake I don't like incels, incels are pedophiles, schizos, sadistic psychopaths, bratty lazy fucks, shut-in low-functioning autists and/or entitled manchildren, but I cannot help it but remember how feminists spent the past 70 fucking years rambling about how unethical it is to mock someone's body, to slut-shame, to be against the bodily autonomy of others...
Bitter lonely men somehow seem to be an exception to such rules, those moral rules somehow don't apply to them, they have to apply such rules to others but we don't have to apply such rules to them. They have moral agency but lack any rights, in a similar manner how animal welfare laws apply to cats and dogs but don't apply to cattle, they're pariahs. Do they deserve? Probably yes, but I'm not the one who should answer that question.
In a purely emotional aspect I honestly feel pity for these autists, not only they are unable to establish long-lasting fullfilling relationships and targeted by Liberal Eugenics but it's now ok to ruthlessly mock them like they are the town's fool, and yeah, I'm aware it's quite ironic posting this in Kiwifarms.

It's fucking hilarious to see feminists believing that they are any better than incels, incels are fucking leeches, they will try to get into any website with loose moderation rules or catch-all-movement only to proceed to manipulate others into fullfilling their sick 'utopian' ideas, that's exactly why I really don't like empathising with incels despite the fact I feel pity for them, because the moment you give them a hand they will bite it, does that remind you of certain political group that has been doing exactly the same for the past 70 years?
Being kind and empathetic is generally a good thing unless you're dealing with a fucking manipulative abusive fuck, then it's a weakness, and a big one.
Fuck both incels and feminists, I will keep laughing at uppity losers and landwhales as much as want, you deserve to be objectified.

Objectification and dehumanization can be useful tools against people that manipulate you and are abusive towards you, make them taste their own medicine ten-fold.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 7, 2020)

LightDragonman1 said:


> being someone who is fairly religious (Christian to be exact)


Thanks for the disclamer, now I know that you're only going to talk garbage you Christcuck. I wholeheartly thank you for not making me lose my precious time and mental energy reading such shit after a long day at work.
We need more posters like you. May God bless your retarded soul.


----------



## Pargon (Mar 7, 2020)

Nephi said:


> Thanks for the disclamer, now I know that you're only going to talk garbage you Christcuck. I wholeheartly thank you for not making me lose my precious time and mental energy reading such shit after a long day at work.
> We need more posters like you. May God bless your exceptional soul.


>bitching about another user
>double-posting while doing so

You couldn't be a bigger fag if you tried.

OT, agree that the focus has shifted somewhat, especially as public support for feminist media has developed a downward trend. The pendulum has swung back to focusing on "rights"; abortion, #metoo, etc. I disagree though that the battle for 2d skin was won; there was no winning that fight on the feminist side. Tiddy is widely accessible without contest if you step one foot outside of the most mainstream of media, which means that the largest producers have cooled on it for now. Once they get back to testing the waters to find out the cultural mods are asleep, the X-Men will go back to wearing spandex.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Btw, just because I believe in God doesn't mean that I view sexuality as being the work of the devil. Heck, I myself have a taste for attractive and sexy fictional characters. Like I said, it depends on whether you let it become an obsession or not, and when you allow it to overtake your life, using sex and the like as a substitute for real meaningful relationships. 

Funnily enough, all these uptight feminists and SJW types have turned it into an obsession for themselves.


----------

